# keeping a croc



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

hey guys im looking into keeping a dwarf cuviers caiman and all things being well i hope to be ready to purchase one end of next year. my questions is because my local council has been no help.can i keep a dwa animal such as a croc in my bedroom where i sleep? given i have the proper signage and secure locks on the tank will this be a problem?


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Mikroberts said:


> hey guys im looking into keeping a dwarf cuviers caiman and all things being well i hope to be ready to purchase one end of next year. my questions is because my local council has been no help.can i keep a dwa animal such as a croc in my bedroom where i sleep? given i have the proper signage and secure locks on the tank will this be a problem?


It shouldn't be as I know some one who has done exactly that


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Mikroberts said:


> hey guys im looking into keeping a dwarf cuviers caiman and all things being well i hope to be ready to purchase one end of next year. my questions is because my local council has been no help.can i keep a dwa animal such as a croc in my bedroom where i sleep? given i have the proper signage and secure locks on the tank will this be a problem?


You'd have to have a pretty big bedroom. :hmm:


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

Well im thinking 6x2x2 tank for a baby dwarf cuviers caiman but obviously when he out grows that he out grows.my bedroom lol. So is it another thing that depends on where you live and which council?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

What will you do once it's outgrown it's 6x2x2?


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm already planning out the building to be done on my garage to be up to DWA standards its 12foot by 8 foot. I'm going to have elevated decking so I can fit in the pool, with 8foot by 2 foot viewing area. But any idea on my question?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

You're giving me idea's now.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Mikroberts said:


> I'm already planning out the building to be done on my garage to be up to DWA standards its 12foot by 8 foot. I'm going to have elevated decking so I can fit in the pool, with 8foot by 2 foot viewing area. But any idea on my question?


It's difficult to say. Each council has their own specifications, as do the vets who do the inspections. If they do allow it, you'd need to have your bedroom door locked and signed, and you may need to change the door to one with a window. I'm not sure if this applies to crocs, but it does for venomous snakes - it did for me, anyways.

The only people who can answer your question is the council, and the vet who does the inspection. How have you tried to contact your council so far?


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

I've emailed them with questions and they called me to discuss it. The person on the phone, didn't give me much information but I've got a more senior member of staff calling me Wednesday so im getting as many questions together that I can ask.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Why not get the longer-term enclosure built as long as the planned set-up complies with DWA regulations? You have a much better chance of getting it accepted if you show you have made sensible decisions, taken time to get things to a high standard and the set-up is safe and able to accomodate the animal for more than a few years.
Marie


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

Yer your right that would be a much smarter idea, I have been looking into great detail as to how I would house an adult, it may be worth building that first as it will cost a lot more than a baby tank but then I have it ready.


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

If your getting a juvenile it maybe the case that it needs to be kept in a smaller aquaria first anyway! 
Not all juveniles do well being put straight into an adult sized enclosure 
This may also have practical difficulties such as locating for feeding and cleaning etc...


----------

